# just keeps on piling on



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well after spending more $$$ for an expert to tell me I had a bad 02 sensor. I went and bought one on line, lot cheaper than the local auto stores. Anyway $74 later I get it in the mail, it is a Denson brand and the same that was in it (OEM). Well after I installed it by the manufactor recommendation I still have the ENGINE LIGHT ON. Oh well I guess I will keep spending and replacing parts till I get it right. BTW my friends Rod and Nash told me this would not fix it. They was right. and the paid expert was wrong.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

well got a reply back from the expert tech, he asked if I reset the code, no I did not, i WAS NOT aware I needed to do that. I took my scanner that I got when I bought the BANKS EXHAUST SYSTEM. The info said it will reset most codes, well it want, it come up as error. Just seem like nothing is going right to day.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

Sorry Hollis, keep trying...after all you still have some of that $$$ from the casino!    

Seriously, we hope you get it figured out.  It is no fun when our "babies" are sick.  

Ours was dropped off at Dixie RV yesterday and I miss it already.  I told Randy it is depressing not seeing it in the yard...     AND the guy who was supposed to call today to let us know where the leak is...DIDN'T CALL.  Surprised?  Didn't think so.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

Hollis - I bought a $35.00 code scanner from Harbor Freight and it was the best 35 bucks I spent in a long time.  It will read the codes and reset the check engine light, even if you don't correct the problem.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

Hollis, on my Pacifica I get a engine trouble light when I loose vacuum in my gas tank.  I had an "expert" tell me to remove the battery cable for about 30 seconds and it will clear.  Guess what.  It worked.  Not saying this will work for you but it did for me.  Good luck.  Still have not heard back on my motor home.  My gut is tied in to one big knot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

hollis ,, hang on till oct ,, and i will take care of it for u ,, the o2 thing is no biggy ,, and i will use my tech 2 , to reset it ,, but as steve said ,, u might try that also ,, chevy's do reset  with the batt disconnected

 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

Still no word on ours either Steve...


----------



## Triple E (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

Wonder what Rod would change for a service call? He would have it on the road by now.  My travel plans for this month has been shot all to no where.  :disapprove:


----------



## Triple E (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

I sure am glad my trip to Misty River is all ready paid for.      Other wise it would be going to the repair bill.   :angry:   I wonder if AMX will take a dollar a month toward the bill.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

well I was able to reset the code. I called Banks and got a tech on the phone and he t old me how to do it. So now all is clear.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: just keeps on piling on

:laugh:   Guess what???   Our shower leak turned out to be an adhesive issue inside of the shower enclosure and our tech says Freedom Road Choice Plan IS COVERING the issue!!!   

They will have it repaired by Thursday and will install our vent covers we purchased from Ken at Grandview Trailer Sales.  After reading the instructions and seeing the words "drill", we decided to let them do it while it was in the shop. 

So if Freedom Road Choice plan pays out, we will once again be happy campers...Of course there is the issue of the deductible~what a life   

FYI:  Randy had to call them.  They still hadn't called us when they were supposed to call Friday.


----------

